# 2014 fishing license



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

On March 17, I bought a left over turkey license, a base license and a all species fishing license. A few days (maybe a week) later I received the turkey license in the mail. I have not received the base hunting license or my fishing license. 

Am I supposed to receive these in the mail or do I have to pick them up at a registered dealer?

Thanks.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Why didn't you receive both instantly?, and if bought online why weren't you able to print several copies of both at the time of purchase?


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Greenbush future said:


> Why didn't you receive both instantly?, and if bought online why weren't you able to print several copies of both at the time of purchase?


 
I don't know why I didn't receive them at the same time...that's why I'm posting the question.

I am able to print out my receipts, but it says right on it that it cannot be used as a license.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

You were supposed to save the pdf file(s) created and then print as many copies as you need. You could also reprint the license at any time from your copy of the saved file. You also have the option of saving and/or copying the pdf(s) to your phone or other device you carry.


If you still feel you should have received something else in the mail, I would call Lansing. You may need to call them anyway to get the pdf issue figured out.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

I needed my licenses so I went ahead and purchased online. It specifically says the delivery method as you are purchasing, and the method was "online" for base and all species fishing. I viewed and saved the pdf at the end of the process and the system also emailed my a copy (I hope you gave them a valid email address). I can now save the pdf to my phone and also keep a printed copy with me and make more if needed. Although the license is a little big, it will fit in my wallet folded.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks! I was emailed a receipt, but no pdf. I'll dig through my computer and see if a pdf was saved...but I have my doubts.

Sounds like user error!


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

thill said:


> Thanks! I was emailed a receipt, but no pdf. I'll dig through my computer and see if a pdf was saved...but I have my doubts.
> 
> Sounds like user error!




I'll bet if you scroll down a page or two when you open that "receipt", you will see your licenses.

You would have had to make some type of effort to save the pdf, it doesn't happen automatically.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Dude!!!

Maybe I've been looking at my license all along...

When I scroll down past my receipt I see what looks like a different receipt.

It has a scanner box, which I scanned on March 17th and is saved to my phone but it doesn't look anything like a MI license. 

I guess I'll print it out and I'm good.

Thanks a ton!!!


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Should have your driver license on it as well as the licenses you purchased in the middle. It is a faint green color which is actually woods in the background. It takes up a small portion of a regular size sheet of paper. I printed it off and cut out the license portion and put it in my wallet.

The scanner box is on the right of it and can probably be picked up by whatever equipment a CO carries.


----------



## spy1o1 (Dec 17, 2007)

It should look like this.










It has your driver's license number, birth date and license number printed on it. I scanned the QR code and the same information is contained in it.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Yep, got it! Thanks guys! I guess I was looking at it all along...my bad! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

